# Our other family members!



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought i'd share these photos with you guys! 

So besides fish, and before fish, we had Skye, our blue nose pitbull.

She is about 2 years old now. 









































And here is the newest addition to the family. 2 month old blue nose pitbull. His name is Midnight.














































Going for a walk  











These 2 are the loves of our lives! We love them so much. Its such a shame that pitbulls have a bad name due to what people do with them. But they are so warm hearted and smart. Hope you guys enjoy these photos!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Very cute pictures!

I personally have never met a pit that I didn't like, nor a Rottweiler, Doberman, Great Dane, etc. I have met a snippy German Shepherd, though. 

It's all about the owner, not the animal


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like you had an easier time getting them to like each other than I did with my two huskies.




















hXcChic22 said:


> Very cute pictures!
> 
> I personally have never met a pit that I didn't like, nor a Rottweiler, Doberman, Great Dane, etc. I have met a snippy German Shepherd, though.
> 
> It's all about the owner, not the animal


I can't agree more. Great danes are usually not a culprit here in the US for being an aggressive dog though. But, my boss (I work like 60 hours a week) has a pit and he's nothing but 92 pounds of love and fun. I have ran across two pits in my neighborhood that get out a lot and run around together. They aren't very nice.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't agree more. Great danes are usually not a culprit here in the US for being an aggressive dog though. But, my boss (I work like 60 hours a week) has a pit and he's nothing but 92 pounds of love and fun. I have ran across two pits in my neighborhood that get out a lot and run around together. They aren't very nice.

-----------------

No, they are usually nice dogs. But some housing areas won't allow Great Danes, even if it's not a space issue. I guess they think because they're so big, it means they will be vicious, or too rough if they run across kids, etc.


----------

